# Cherry's not eating!!!



## flyingfish (29 Jun 2011)

HELP!! 

My cherry shrimp wont eat, i drop an algae wafer in and one or two will go and check it out then maybe have a quick check then leave it. Why wont they eat? the ph is stable at 7.0 and there's no ammonia do i need to look further into water quality. 

Or am i freaking out for no reason and they're just simply not hungry? Please help! I don't wanna loose them because the females are looking so lovely and red! 

Cheers, 

Flyingfish


----------



## greenjar (30 Jun 2011)

Are there any fish in the tank?  Having boistrous fish could make them behave this cautiously .  What if you tried dropping a wafer in just before lights out.  Is it still there the next morning?

Have you tried feeding them any other foods, such as blanched cucumber, courgette or specialist invert foods?


----------



## PeteA (30 Jun 2011)

I've discovered there is a big difference between them not eating and not seeing them eat!  The time to worry is when you only ever see them sat there stone still.  If they're sat there and their arms are "scrabbling" then they're actually munching down on algae and there's nothing to worry about at all.  I've had some for a good 5+ weeks now and have only once seen them eat any food I've put into the tank.


----------



## Gill (30 Jun 2011)

As Above, if you see them scrabbling they are eating. Mine are always Rooting around picking up bits of food from around the tank. 

I feed them Spirulina Tablets and Also Powdered Spirulina, Decapsulated BBS Eggs, Daphnia, Indian Almond Leaves, Cattappa Leaves, Shirakura Mineral Stone, And Hikari Micro Pellets + Guppy Pellets. So they have a Very Varied Diet.


----------



## Brenmuk (30 Jun 2011)

If your colony had previously been actively eating algae wafers and have suddenly stopped then that points to some problem. 
How many shrimp have you got?
When I started my shrimp tank this year I only had about 5-6 shrimp to start with and they were very shy eaters preferring to eat in the open when lights were out and to spend alot of time under leaves. Now that numbers have increased they eat in big groups its more like a scrum and none of them are anywhere near as shy as the first few were.
Also if you only have a few then maybe a whole algae wafer at once is not ideal - to begin with I fed flake, wafers and shrimp pellets in tiny portions a few times a day. I found overfeeding is easy to do when starting with a few shrimp.


----------



## flyingfish (30 Jun 2011)

i have 10 shrimp, only ever seen one or two take notice. but they are always on a leafs and rocks munching down on something. i just want to see them eat cause it can get worrying. 

Maybe as they're only small and were sold as juviniles then might simply not be hungry and have enough food all ready.


----------



## BigTom (30 Jun 2011)

Sounds like they're OK to me, as long as their little arms are shovelling away at something I wouldn't worry.


----------



## flyingfish (1 Jul 2011)

What food do they go wild for though?


----------



## NeilW (1 Jul 2011)

My CRS like plain old algae wafers, Hikari shrimp food and sushi nori.


----------



## BigTom (1 Jul 2011)

Hikarui algae wafers and squashed pond snails seem to get mine going.


----------



## BigTom (7 Jul 2011)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Whats it mean when the shrimp are sat there stone still?
> 
> Mine seem to of started doing this & also a lot seem to be dying :/



Well, doesn't sound like copper poisoning. Hows your water quality?


----------

